# Business opportunity



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

All,

I am the Lamar Transit Manager, meaning I provide the advertising space for all the Bus Benches as well as the Bus Shelters located in Escambia County.

I am looking for a "local" (to Pensacola) printer to produce my end product.I want to keep the Business in our local Pensacola economy.

My size requirements are:

48" X 69" for the shelters and 30" X 84" for the benches

I am looking for the "out the door" cost per panel. I want my printer to supply the coroplast and affix the Art work (I provide) viaFTP since my files are LARGE. You will call me/email and I (or someone) will come pick them up. You will give me an invoice, and Lamar will send you a check.

I need the following EMAILED to me @ [email protected]

Cost and approx turn around time and contact information. I will visit your business to determine if the quality is what I need.

Please don't respond directly to the Forum, I do not want to start any bashing and all that.... This is a ligit <SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">opportunity, so give me your best shot out of the box.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BUMP!

No one wants any work?

Jim


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

TMT Printing does all are stuff. They are great. Tellthem Brad Boys from Complete General Contractors sent you.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I know there are a few folks on the forum that does this type of work, I will be hitting the streets tomorrow, I will have someone here in the Pensacola area by the end of the week.

Last Bump.

Jim


----------



## REALITY BITES (Oct 10, 2007)

I would give Chris at Advanced Sighns a call, He has decaled all of my trucks and he does a great job at a great price.

Lucas

www.gilmoreservices.com


----------

